# Pabst & the movies



## Gypsybones (Aug 16, 2009)

so I have a bit of a knack for finding random things in the backgrounds of movies, and I love as well as many of you do PBR. beer and movies! muumm wat a combo.:drinking:
now combine the two and lets start and see what we come up with.

what movies or shows have you seen pabst in? whether it be drinking, signs, ads or referencing that wonderfully tasty blue ribbon. just name the movie and the scene as best as you can. links are nice if you got'em. 

I'll start off with the easy one that everyone knows. "Blue velvet."


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 16, 2009)

Movies Featuring Pabst


and:


----------



## Mouse (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't had that in ages. mmm pbr. next best thing to natty boh


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 17, 2009)

well I meant ads only IN movies.


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 17, 2009)

ok the movie "Seven"
every time morgan freeman goes over to brad pitts house, pitt has a beer in his hand and its PBR


----------



## Mouse (Aug 18, 2009)

ha. never noticed that.

I gots a pbr Q <3 on my hand. does that go on the list? lol


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

john waters film female trouble...there is a scene where the guy divines character marries is drinking a pbr...old ass can in an old ass movie....


----------

